# Best Selfie



## A8VCG (May 9, 2011)

Please post your cars best selfie in this new thread dedicated to vanity


----------



## t'mill (Jul 31, 2012)

What's a selfie?


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

t'mill said:


> What's a selfie?


Hi, A photo of your self taken in a mirror. innit :lol: :wink: 
Hoggy.


----------



## TTSPORT666 (Dec 1, 2011)

Ok here is a blue thunder Selfie.. 

Damien.


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, Can't find a mirror big enough, might try a shop window, would that be a TT selfie. :? :roll: 
Hoggy.


----------



## So Slow (Apr 23, 2012)

My Selfie........................


----------



## Skeee (Jun 9, 2009)

Early morning before 'work'.


----------



## tonksy26 (Jan 31, 2011)

None of these pictures are 'selfies' ?


----------



## Skeee (Jun 9, 2009)

But my mirror jumps out the way when I take picture. :lol:


----------



## TTSPORT666 (Dec 1, 2011)

tonksy26 said:


> None of these pictures are 'selfies' ?


Tonksy you miserable git..I have your parcel here in Dallas.. :wink:

Damien.


----------



## Paulj100 (Mar 24, 2009)

Here's mine


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

ahem "tt selfie"

Since having her I've not actually taken that many pictures but I've asked one of the no-rice guys to come down to where my cars being done in the next couple of weeks to take some pics for me lol but here's one from when I bought her and I was chuffed to pieces










excuse the background it was at the garage lol

J
xx


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Hoggy said:


> Hi, Can't find a mirror big enough, might try a shop window, would that be a TT selfie. :? :roll:
> Hoggy.


Nah ... a selfie is usually taken at arm's length with your mobile looking back at yourself. You might need longer arms though Hoggy :wink:


----------



## tonksy26 (Jan 31, 2011)

TTSPORT666 said:


> tonksy26 said:
> 
> 
> > None of these pictures are 'selfies' ?
> ...


 :-* :-* :-*


----------



## Cloud (Sep 4, 2012)

I can see myself in the reflection, that's the closest I'm going to get to a selfie!


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Cloud said:


> I can see myself in the reflection, that's the closest I'm going to get to a selfie!


I'm afraid that would not satisfy the passport authorities [smiley=thumbsdown.gif] - nice car though


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

6 TT selfies in the mirror


----------



## brian1978 (Jul 10, 2013)




----------



## Skeee (Jun 9, 2009)

conlechi said:


> 6 TT selfies in the mirror


 [smiley=thumbsup.gif] 
Good one.


----------



## Paulj100 (Mar 24, 2009)

8) 8) what wheels are they Brian?

Paul


----------



## brian1978 (Jul 10, 2013)

Paulj100 said:


> 8) 8) what wheels are they Brian?
> 
> Paul


Not sure they came with the car when I bought it. I have the receipt somewhere I can check.

I wasn't sure about them at first but they grew on me. I'm planning on a set of 19" alloys next year though.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)




----------



## mullum (Sep 16, 2011)

Yeah Brian, your wheels are definitely growing on me. Nicely individual ;-)


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, Is this a TT selfie ?.... :lol: :lol:
TT found it difficult to hold still, so abit blurred, but I've forgiven her.










Hoggy.


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

conlechi said:


> 6 TT selfies in the mirror


Hi Mark, That's more like it. 8) 
Hoggy.


----------



## Garth (Feb 7, 2012)




----------



## brian1978 (Jul 10, 2013)

Hoggy said:


> Hi, Is this a TT selfie ?.... :lol: :lol:
> TT found it difficult to hold still, so abit blurred, but I've forgiven her.
> 
> 
> ...


Needs lowered and spacers :wink:


----------



## Matt B (Apr 8, 2007)

Dunno what qualifies a pic as a selfie but I took this the other week at bent rod Motorsport HQ


----------



## Skeee (Jun 9, 2009)

Hoggy said:


> Hi, Is this a TT selfie ?.... :lol: :lol:
> TT found it difficult to hold still, so abit blurred, but I've forgiven her.
> 
> 
> ...


 Is that no plate spacing road legal? 

_Or is it like the other one that you don't drive neither! _


----------



## Callum-TT (Jun 3, 2013)

Here's one of my fine ass 









Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

Happy days..

Steve


----------



## redsilverblue (Mar 9, 2011)

A selfie


----------



## Skeee (Jun 9, 2009)

[smiley=mexicanwave.gif] At last.


----------



## redsilverblue (Mar 9, 2011)

Yeah, sometimes people just miss the point :lol:


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Skeee said:


> [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] At last.


Hi, What he said.  [smiley=dude.gif] 
Hoggy.


----------



## NoMark (Jul 6, 2011)

Callum-TT said:


> Here's one of my fine ass
> 
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


Careful Callum, another selfie of someone's "fine ass" caused a bit of a stir earlier today! :roll: :lol:


----------



## Skeee (Jun 9, 2009)

NoMark said:


> Callum-TT said:
> 
> 
> > Here's one of my fine ass
> ...


 Nooooo. Please not again! :roll:


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

Can I join in Craig ?

My old mk1
http://i1194.photobucket.com/albums/aa3 ... 626f16.jpg

And mk2
http://i1194.photobucket.com/albums/aa3 ... B7E0BD.jpg

http://i1194.photobucket.com/albums/aa3 ... 381699.jpg

Sent from my iPhone using the interweb


----------



## brian1978 (Jul 10, 2013)




----------



## Paulj100 (Mar 24, 2009)

redsilverblue said:


> A selfie


Awesome pic 8) 8) 8)

Paul


----------



## A8VCG (May 9, 2011)

haha - quality


----------



## A8VCG (May 9, 2011)

gogs said:


> Can I join in Craig ?
> 
> My old mk1
> http://i1194.photobucket.com/albums/aa3 ... 626f16.jpg
> ...


Gordon, you never miss an opportunity to post a pic - all friends of the mk1 welcome!!!


----------



## NoMark (Jul 6, 2011)

Skeee said:


> NoMark said:
> 
> 
> > Callum-TT said:
> ...


Sorry Skeee, too good an opportunity to pass up. :twisted:


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

Cuprabhoy said:


> gogs said:
> 
> 
> > Can I join in Craig ?
> ...



Been to see a mk1 but it wasn't quite what I was after mate, the search continues

Sent from my iPhone using the interweb


----------



## bboy80 (Jul 29, 2013)

redsilverblue said:


> A selfie


Hot!! [smiley=devil.gif] [smiley=gorgeous.gif]


----------



## redsilverblue (Mar 9, 2011)

Paulj100 said:


> redsilverblue said:
> 
> 
> > Awesome pic 8) 8) 8)
> ...


Haha thanks


----------



## A8VCG (May 9, 2011)

Cars not bad either!!


----------



## bboy80 (Jul 29, 2013)

redsilverblue said:


> Hot!! [smiley=devil.gif] [smiley=gorgeous.gif]
> 
> Haha thanks


Your very welcome [smiley=sweetheart.gif]


----------



## boo:) (Jul 31, 2012)

leafy selfie


----------



## neil_audiTT (Sep 1, 2010)

Probably one of her mid summer looking her best.

Looking quite standard in comparison now

#pleasebuyitv6manual£4500

or maybe









too hard to choose!


----------



## Skid Mark (Oct 28, 2013)

How does a car take a selfie? :?:


----------



## mullum (Sep 16, 2011)

Zackerly


----------



## arvelb (Oct 25, 2009)




----------



## TTSPORT666 (Dec 1, 2011)

Skeee said:


> [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] At last.


I think if we all looked as glamorous and gorgeous as Vaiva, we would all be taking reflections of ourselves in our mk1's lol.. :lol:

Vaiva you look great babes as always. :-*

Damien.


----------



## Bartsimpsonhead (Aug 14, 2011)

Me, lurking in the reflection.


----------



## Ian_W (Oct 19, 2008)

redsilverblue said:


> A selfie


</thread>


----------



## Bartsimpsonhead (Aug 14, 2011)

redsilverblue said:


> A selfie


Wewawoowoo - nice pic!


----------



## Skeee (Jun 9, 2009)

_Shiny, even in the dark!  _


----------



## Duggy (May 17, 2005)

redsilverblue said:


> A selfie


Stunning as usual Vaiva :wink:

John


----------



## merlin c (Jan 25, 2012)

another selfie of car door with doggy!!!


----------



## TTSPORT666 (Dec 1, 2011)

Neil if i were looking for a mk1 TT v6 i would snap your hand off bud. Some lucky guy will get an awesome motor.. 

Love this pic as the light catches the qs multispokes and personifies the awesome stance of the car. Just class. 8)

Damien.


----------



## shakey66 (Nov 1, 2013)

So Slow said:


> My Selfie........................


Love that colour , where did yoh get those audi stickers on the ba k sides?


----------



## Duggy (May 17, 2005)

My friend and I 










John


----------



## warrenstuart (Mar 3, 2010)

A TT selfie










And a proper selfie










Warren.


----------



## Duggy (May 17, 2005)

warrenstuart said:


> A TT selfie
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I wish my TT was black at times like this... 8)

John


----------



## A8VCG (May 9, 2011)

warrenstuart said:


> A TT selfie
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What a shine - top banana & good true selfie. Love the christmas beanie


----------



## ades tt 180 (Jun 19, 2011)

^^ and the award for the shiniest black car goes to...^^^ 
Well done!

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## bboy80 (Jul 29, 2013)

Thought I'd take few to add to the list


----------



## warrenstuart (Mar 3, 2010)

bboy80 said:


> [/url]


Old style RS6s really suit the car IMO [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

18s or 19s ??

Warren.


----------



## bboy80 (Jul 29, 2013)

warrenstuart said:


> bboy80 said:
> 
> 
> > [/url]
> ...


18's there knackered though curbed to max. I'll get round to sorting them out sometime in the new year. Gotta go lower as well


----------



## ian222 (May 4, 2007)




----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

ian222 said:


>


 [smiley=sweetheart.gif] that

J
xx


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

ian222 said:


>


Jebus :-o what size wheels are those ?

Sent from my iPhone using the interweb


----------



## corradoman (Sep 11, 2010)

ian222 said:


>


Now this is how a TT should look 8) 8) 8)


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Ok I give in .....


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

Another of the mk1

http://i1194.photobucket.com/albums/aa3 ... 9CDA6B.jpg

http://i1194.photobucket.com/albums/aa3 ... 302ED1.jpg

Sent from my iPhone using the interweb


----------



## Stueyturn (Jun 29, 2011)




----------



## A8VCG (May 9, 2011)

Both cars are lovely lads


----------



## HarveyTT (Sep 16, 2013)

Here's mine

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## So Slow (Apr 23, 2012)

shakey66 said:


> So Slow said:
> 
> 
> > My Selfie........................
> ...


Got the stickers of ebay, just search Audi stickers. There are loads of different designs in different colours, they are very easy to put on and more importantly easy to take of should you get bored............ :wink:


----------



## redsilverblue (Mar 9, 2011)

Aww thanks guys for your kind words 



warrenstuart said:


> And a proper selfie
> 
> 
> 
> ...


WOW!  

John, you and your touchy feely friend :lol:










Ian222 definitely has got a shiny car


----------



## warrenstuart (Mar 3, 2010)

Spooky or wot... doing a function for H&M tonight and they've just had an award for the best selfie! :lol:

Not a TT in sight though [smiley=bigcry.gif]

Warren.


----------



## Skeee (Jun 9, 2009)

Ok so not as shiny, but at least it's the best colour.   Note the good looking guy in the door.


----------



## redsilverblue (Mar 9, 2011)

warrenstuart said:


> Not a TT in sight though [smiley=bigcry.gif]
> 
> Warren.


Shame on them


----------



## J•RED (Feb 10, 2013)

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

J•RED said:


> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


thats purrrrty, i love that colour

J
xx


----------



## Paulj100 (Mar 24, 2009)

Here's one


----------



## redsilverblue (Mar 9, 2011)

Red and blue? How ? :?


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

redsilverblue said:


> Red and blue? How ? :?


exactly what i was thinking.....

J
xx


----------



## Skeee (Jun 9, 2009)

Paulj100 said:


> Here's one


 That's two? _I passed my maths.  _


----------



## Paulj100 (Mar 24, 2009)

Lollypop86 said:


> redsilverblue said:
> 
> 
> > Red and blue? How ? :?
> ...


 :lol: :lol: the Amulet red was my first one then after selling it and buying a sensible car to commute :roll: I missed having a TT so much I bought another a year later :wink:

Paul


----------



## Skeee (Jun 9, 2009)

Paulj100 said:


> Lollypop86 said:
> 
> 
> > redsilverblue said:
> ...


 Sensible is overrated. 
_I tried it once!_


----------



## Paulj100 (Mar 24, 2009)

Agree  you only live once.

Paul


----------



## t'mill (Jul 31, 2012)

warrenstuart said:


> A TT selfie
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Jezus  How black is your car   8)


----------



## ChallonaTTer (Dec 28, 2011)

Here's another...


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

Stueyturn said:


>


Give it back Stuart ;-)

Sent from my iPhone using the interweb


----------



## Stueyturn (Jun 29, 2011)

gogs said:


> Stueyturn said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


Not for all the tea in china mate!


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

Damn, I'll just need to buy another then :-(

Sent from my iPhone using the interweb


----------



## A8VCG (May 9, 2011)

gogs said:


> Damn, I'll just need to buy another then :-(
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using the interweb


It's online cyber monday torture! 

ps - got an email at the weekend from Ruby's original owner asking how she was doing and when he can have her back. i can't think of many other cars that have this sort of connection with man!


----------



## Stueyturn (Jun 29, 2011)

gogs said:


> Damn, I'll just need to buy another then :-(
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using the interweb


Awww you can always visit! 

Mk2 looking well! (For a mk2)


----------



## Stueyturn (Jun 29, 2011)

Cuprabhoy said:


> gogs said:
> 
> 
> > Damn, I'll just need to buy another then :-(
> ...


When is it you're getting the Porsche?


----------



## A8VCG (May 9, 2011)

Stueyturn said:


> Cuprabhoy said:
> 
> 
> > gogs said:
> ...


Was in it yesterday for 200 miles up to Aviemore for a round of golf with my dad - Sports Exhaust is just epic - :twisted:


----------



## Stueyturn (Jun 29, 2011)

I bet it sounds epic!

...... Not sure I want to get into exhaust conversations with you though  :lol:


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

Stueyturn said:


> gogs said:
> 
> 
> > Damn, I'll just need to buy another then :-(
> ...


In bits yesterday :-o

http://i1194.photobucket.com/albums/aa3 ... 5F2D47.jpg

Sent from my iPhone using the interweb


----------



## A8VCG (May 9, 2011)

gogs said:


> Stueyturn said:
> 
> 
> > gogs said:
> ...


----------



## Stueyturn (Jun 29, 2011)

Cuprabhoy said:


> Try as you may Gogs - the mk1 bumper just won't fit on that car


:lol:


----------



## tonksy26 (Jan 31, 2011)

Where she sits for 90% of the week.


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

Cuprabhoy said:


> gogs said:
> 
> 
> > Stueyturn said:
> ...


No your right Craig, it definitely won't, I realise that now ;-)

Sent from my iPhone using the interweb


----------



## warrenstuart (Mar 3, 2010)

t'mill said:


> Jezus  How black is your car   8)


Mirror black  :wink:

Warren.


----------



## smithtt (Nov 11, 2008)




----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)




----------



## Paulj100 (Mar 24, 2009)

True selfie. Can just make out me in the reflection


----------



## markusdarkus (Jan 9, 2009)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## A8VCG (May 9, 2011)

Took ruby to the jet wash - No sponges or brushes at this time of year on my Misano baby


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

She sits perfectly Craig 

Sent from my iPhone using the interweb


----------



## A8VCG (May 9, 2011)

gogs said:


> She sits perfectly Craig
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using the interweb


Thanks buddy - week or two and the Speedlines are coming off for the winter


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

I've already removed the RS6's for winter 

Sent from my iPhone using the interweb


----------



## NickG (Aug 15, 2013)

My effort in the Focus oil burner...


:wink:


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

NickG said:


> My effort in the Focus oil burner...
> 
> 
> :wink:


LMFAO you wait for mine lol still makes me laugh hard lol

J
xx


----------



## NickG (Aug 15, 2013)

Haha bring it on!! :lol:


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

its coming its coming just adding the final touches!!!!

J
xx


----------



## Blake. (Sep 6, 2013)




----------



## TTSPORT666 (Dec 1, 2011)

Blake. said:


>


Wow are they genuine 18 inch BBS Rs Blake..very nice.. 

Damien.


----------



## Blake. (Sep 6, 2013)

Thanks! However unfortunately theyre not Damien, genuine BBS are quite a bit out of the price range I can justify spending on wheels.


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

for Nick [smiley=sweetheart.gif]





















J
xx


----------



## NickG (Aug 15, 2013)

:lol: :lol: Gotta love it!!! The attention to detail is phenomenal!!


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

lol naturally 

J
xx


----------



## A8VCG (May 9, 2011)

Lollypop86 said:


> for Nick [smiley=sweetheart.gif]
> 
> View attachment 1
> 
> ...


Good Moves - look like you've been speaking to Steve and he just told you about his wad :lol:


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

I don't get it lol

J
Xx


----------



## A8VCG (May 9, 2011)

The look of unmistakable surprise when people find out how much he has spent on V6URL

 
Obviously it's not funny now Lolly :?


----------



## TTSPORT666 (Dec 1, 2011)

Blake. said:


> Thanks! However unfortunately theyre not Damien, genuine BBS are quite a bit out of the price range I can justify spending on wheels.


Respect brother she looks awesome non the less.. :wink:

Damien.


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

Cuprabhoy said:


> The look of unmistakable surprise when people find out how much he has spent on V6URL
> 
> 
> Obviously it's not funny now Lolly :?


Lol sorry I was being a bit slow on the up take......"who the hell is Steve" was my first thought lol

J
Xx


----------



## Slackadder (Oct 25, 2011)

Liking the work so far (people must have way too much time on their hands! No name mentioned!).

In Scotland so had to get some typical Wintery "selfies"..... enjoy!

Anthony


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

Nice scenes  yes I have wayyyyyyy too much time on my hands lol

J
Xx


----------



## chrisbaker42 (Dec 3, 2013)

I'm surprised that no one has managed the proper sefie of their car's reflection in a shop window.

C'mon people I'm sure someone can get one.


----------



## BaueruTc (Aug 21, 2011)

markusdarkus said:


> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Looking good!


----------



## pigs-might-fly (Apr 16, 2011)




----------



## TTSPORT666 (Dec 1, 2011)

Gore blimey brother them there wheels need spacing.. :wink:

Damien.


----------



## turbo87 (Aug 3, 2009)

Thought I would add to this


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

turbo87 said:


> Thought I would add to this


Me likey *leaves light on* lol

J
Xx


----------



## TTSPORT666 (Dec 1, 2011)

turbo87 said:


> Thought I would add to this


Very sweet... 

Think you have a new fan in miss Lollypop.. :lol: "In a Mancunian accent" let the sausage meet the bun... 

Damien.


----------



## philgibQS (Jun 28, 2012)

Here is a recent one out in the rain.

Couple of tiny mods, nothing major yet.


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

TTSPORT666 said:


> turbo87 said:
> 
> 
> > Thought I would add to this
> ...


Ha ha steady I like the car lol geez I need to do something to mine to make it stand out lol soooo many nice ones  mines just dirty

J
Xx


----------



## Slackadder (Oct 25, 2011)

Damien, surely it should be "let the Quattro meet the snow" ;-)

Obviously when fitted with the appropriate rubber of course!

Anthony


----------



## Slackadder (Oct 25, 2011)

Damien, surely it should be "let the Quattro meet the snow" ;-)

Obviously only when fitted with the appropriate rubber of course!

Anthony


----------



## Auditto (Jan 11, 2008)

One from today


----------



## TTSPORT666 (Dec 1, 2011)

Ok...blue thunder selfie...



Damien.


----------



## colinmac (Dec 22, 2013)

And mine, new to both the forums and the car... Love it so far!










Hello all !


----------



## Paulj100 (Mar 24, 2009)

colinmac said:


> And mine, new to both the forums and the car... Love it so far!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hi and welcome to the TT forum. Great pic.

Paul


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

colinmac said:


> And mine, new to both the forums and the car... Love it so far!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hello and welcome!!!! nice colour 

J
xx


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

Oh a Nogaro TT 

Sent from my iPhone using the interweb


----------



## Cloud (Sep 4, 2012)

colinmac said:


> And mine, new to both the forums and the car... Love it so far!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Welcome Colin, my brother has a Nogaro Blue TT too!


----------



## colinmac (Dec 22, 2013)

Thanks all.

Gogs - tried to PM you back - but I'm not allowed yet (huh?)..

Car is tidy - just got it back from the valet mob and took some pics before the snow and rain appeareath. Very pleased with it, although a EML on the dash has slightly dented my joy - I'll get the codes out and see whats what soon enough. Can't be anything major though as it's running just fine...

I love the colour too - seems to be quite rare !


----------



## A8VCG (May 9, 2011)

Nice Nogarro TT there lad - Looks like a lovely car and standard too.


----------



## BBSMIKE (Oct 24, 2010)




----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

Liking the first pic colour and wheel combo

J
Xx


----------



## chamberlaintt (Dec 21, 2013)

Damien quality picture mate!


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

looks like Z18 on the front,, but what you got on the rear ?


----------



## BBSMIKE (Oct 24, 2010)

First pic: Cargraphic porsche wheels, front 8,5x19 with 215/35 19 and rear 11x19 with 255/30 19 tires.
Second pic: SPORTEC porsche wheels 8,5 and 10x19, 215/35 and 245/30 19 tires.


----------



## Em6x (Feb 20, 2013)

TT selfie from behind!


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

BBSMIKE said:


> First pic: Cargraphic porsche wheels, front 8,5x19 with 215/35 19 and rear 11x19 with 255/30 19 tires.
> Second pic: SPORTEC porsche wheels 8,5 and 10x19, 215/35 and 245/30 19 tires.


and what about your brakes, do you know what they are,,, obv you have dispensed with the springs !!


----------



## corradoman (Sep 11, 2010)

Em6x said:


> TT selfie from behind!


lovely colour emx 8)


----------



## Em6x (Feb 20, 2013)

Thanks Corradoman! It's moro blue but every day it looks a different colour lol


----------



## BBSMIKE (Oct 24, 2010)

roddy said:


> BBSMIKE said:
> 
> 
> > First pic: Cargraphic porsche wheels, front 8,5x19 with 215/35 19 and rear 11x19 with 255/30 19 tires.
> ...


I have mounted PORSCHE Cayenne 6-pot Brembos with R32 discs.
BC Racing coilovers


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

yes I can see that, it is the rears I was wondering about


----------



## BBSMIKE (Oct 24, 2010)

roddy said:


> yes I can see that, it is the rears I was wondering about


Original stock brakes painted red to match the front.


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

BBSMIKE said:


> roddy said:
> 
> 
> > yes I can see that, it is the rears I was wondering about
> ...


ok mate thank you,,,( same as mine ) oh silly me ,, why was I thinking the orig are at the front of the disc !!!!!!!!!!!!! have you considered the front disc fitted onto rear mod ?


----------



## t'mill (Jul 31, 2012)

Cloud said:


> my brother has a Nogaro Blue TT too!


Someone call?!!



Welcome Colin, and excellent choice on what everyone knows is the real best colour for a TT


----------



## SICK TT (Aug 3, 2006)




----------



## colinmac (Dec 22, 2013)

At the risk of photo-bombing, here's another... (hey, it's Christmas!)












Focus is off. And the background is shit. But the car is awfy pretty. I keep looking out the window at it. Wife was telling me off for opening the blinds repeatedly lol !


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

colinmac said:


> At the risk of photo-bombing, here's another... (hey, it's Christmas!)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


She is very pretty  I do the same and I've had mine nearly 2 months it's normal don't worry lol

J
Xx


----------



## mike225 (Apr 22, 2013)

turbo87 said:


> Thought I would add to this


Mmmmmmmm i love it, need mine to look as clean as this, black all the way baby yeah.  is that eyebrows i can see on them lights? Wasn't keen on them but they actually look alrite on a black TT.


----------



## turbo87 (Aug 3, 2009)

mike225 said:


> turbo87 said:
> 
> 
> > Thought I would add to this
> ...


Thanks, no eyebrows on the lights


----------



## mike225 (Apr 22, 2013)

turbo87 said:


> mike225 said:
> 
> 
> > turbo87 said:
> ...


Oh its just the inserts of the headlights. Nice


----------



## warrenstuart (Mar 3, 2010)

turbo87 said:


> Thought I would add to this


Another [smiley=thumbsup.gif] from me, lovely pic... best colour car too :wink:

Warren.


----------



## A8VCG (May 9, 2011)

Ruby has been a total legend of late - total work horse recently - absolutely filthy inside and out so gonna give her a bit of tlc over the next hour or two in between the footy&#8230; little selfie and a few others:
https://www.dropbox.com/sc/e0w7q35mld522d2/jDr6UowPWx


----------



## TTSPORT666 (Dec 1, 2011)

Seats look awesome Craig...  You look bloody freezing in the selfie bud.. :lol:

Damien.


----------



## A8VCG (May 9, 2011)

TTSPORT666 said:


> Seats look awesome Craig...  You look bloody freezing in the selfie bud.. :lol:
> 
> Damien.


Not gonna lie to you - very cold. more pics after a quick Karcher

https://www.dropbox.com/sc/e0w7q35mld522d2/jDr6UowPWx


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

TTSPORT666 said:


> Seats look awesome Craig...  You look bloody freezing in the selfie bud.. :lol:
> 
> Damien.


lol that be because the weathers friggin baltic!

J
xx


----------



## TTSPORT666 (Dec 1, 2011)

Lollypop86 said:


> TTSPORT666 said:
> 
> 
> > Seats look awesome Craig...  You look bloody freezing in the selfie bud.. :lol:
> ...


Our Craigy boy is in bonnie wee Scotland. Even colder.. :wink:

Damien.


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

possibly debatable right now!

J
xx


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

mike225 said:


> turbo87 said:
> 
> 
> > Thought I would add to this
> ...


Votex rules 8)


----------



## chamberlaintt (Dec 21, 2013)

Sooooooo cold thismorning, gotta love the heated seats  wish you could set them so they would warm just before you got in! How amazing would that be!!!


----------



## Eadon (Jan 31, 2014)

Not many selfies in the 13 pages :lol:


----------



## TomQS (Aug 2, 2013)

Fresh refurb selfie -


----------



## mikeat45 (May 9, 2009)

mine :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## A8VCG (May 9, 2011)

couple taken yesterday - got the RSD and PP's finally in and happy with them


----------



## redhoTT225 (Nov 8, 2013)

Just a quick one to return to thread

Mike


----------



## Eadon (Jan 31, 2014)

God why is the concept of a 'selfie' so hard to grasp? It's a picture of yourself, taken by yourself, in a reflection/mirror showing you doing so. Like above and...


----------



## mullum (Sep 16, 2011)

Not necessarily in a reflection, it can be with the camera at arms length ;-)


----------



## Eadon (Jan 31, 2014)

Thats a good point. But seeing as this is in the TT section then your cars reflection or you in your car in a mirror 

Just read first post, does say: 'best car selfie', my car can't take pictures so that's my interpretation of it  and like how the OP even got it wrong :lol:


----------



## Stochman (Aug 16, 2013)

Couldn't resist taking this as I dropped Mrs. S off at Argos


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

Stochman said:


> Couldn't resist taking this as I dropped Mrs. S off at Argos


Lol  lol

J
xx


----------



## Eadon (Jan 31, 2014)

An actual selfie.. Good work :lol:


----------



## m4kvw (Mar 28, 2007)

John-H said:


> Cloud said:
> 
> 
> > I can see myself in the reflection, that's the closest I'm going to get to a selfie!
> ...


I am liking the quattro sticker - tempting


----------



## m4kvw (Mar 28, 2007)

chamberlaintt said:


> Sooooooo cold thismorning, gotta love the heated seats  wish you could set them so they would warm just before you got in! How amazing would that be!!!


Possible if you installed engine start etc, had it via clifford alarm years ago, use to start the car before leaving for work, car is looking, engine is running, heaters are on. If someone breaks in and hits a pedal with the key in the ignition it cuts out. Only danger, if you leave it in gear the car will continually start and stall until its bashed into something and clifford are a nightmare. But hey, when it worked, it was very practical, did clean ice off my car for years.


----------



## MO-TT (Feb 20, 2014)

Ok I think I could be the only one to take a photo like this but this is a proper TT selfie


----------



## Eadon (Jan 31, 2014)

So that's about 4 actual selfies for the thread now then lol


----------



## Cloud (Sep 4, 2012)

m4kvw said:


> I am liking the quattro sticker - tempting


Only about a fiver off fleabay, a choice of colours and styles too. The best thing is, they can be easily peeled off if you get fed up of them. Not to everyone's taste, but I've had them on for around 18 months now.


----------



## neil_audiTT (Sep 1, 2010)

It's a TT, with me init. It's almost a selfie :lol:


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

Me and my cuz..

Steve


----------



## Eadon (Jan 31, 2014)

*facepalm*


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

Eadon said:


> *facepalm*


Our wedding faces...not our wedding faces though..
Steve


----------



## Guzi (Jun 13, 2010)

Aldi car park selfie


----------



## MCIP (Aug 16, 2014)

Uno Selfo


----------



## Guzi (Jun 13, 2010)

Your huskies? I have one too!


----------



## cavaye (Dec 10, 2013)

If we're talking selfies....


----------



## brushwood69 (Dec 17, 2012)

Selfie Video!


----------



## peter139 (Jan 5, 2012)

On my roadtrip. Somewhere in france


----------



## shaunhutchinson (May 26, 2014)

brushwood69 said:


> Selfie Video!


Awesome Video,

BTW, how did you manage to post a video... I have tried to embed one before with the code from uTube with no luck.


----------



## Ash87 (Aug 10, 2014)

peter139 said:


> On my roadtrip. Somewhere in france


Looking very sleek!


----------



## Lamb's TT (Apr 3, 2013)

Being waxed and with her helping selfie


----------



## Eadon (Jan 31, 2014)

ITS NOT A SELFIE IF THE PERSON TAKING THE PICTURE IS NOT IN IT.

VERY VERY SIMPLE STUFF.

YOU TAKE A PICTURE, OF YOURSELF, HOLDING THE PHONE/CAMERA AT ARMS LENGTH OR USING A REFLECTION.

:roll:


----------



## Ash87 (Aug 10, 2014)

Ha! The simplest of things...


----------



## MCIP (Aug 16, 2014)

Guzi said:


> Your huskies? I have one too!


 No snowboarding hol in Canadian alpes, done a mornings dog sledding so cool


----------



## merlin c (Jan 25, 2012)

Sweeeeeet!! :lol:


----------



## BenTTs (Mar 5, 2014)

So here's my driving selfie 8)


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

well nearly


----------



## alexi7 (Aug 30, 2011)

Need a bigger drive, 2 more V W / Audi's still to park.


----------



## Eadon (Jan 31, 2014)

Dude thats just a picture of your cars 

And as Roddy said to the chap above him: almost mate, but not quite.

Me and Roddy are the selfie brigade 8)


----------



## J3SHF (Jun 25, 2014)

Im in the mirror hiding behind my daughters pink iPad :mrgreen:


----------



## cavaye (Dec 10, 2013)

Eadon said:


> Me and Roddy are the selfie brigade 8)


Hey man!! A selfie is also a picture of yourself taken at arms length  ;


----------



## Eadon (Jan 31, 2014)

Eadon said:


> ITS NOT A SELFIE IF THE PERSON TAKING THE PICTURE IS NOT IN IT.
> 
> VERY VERY SIMPLE STUFF.
> 
> YOU TAKE A PICTURE, OF YOURSELF, HOLDING THE PHONE/CAMERA *AT ARMS LENGTH* OR USING A REFLECTION.


Yours is one of the best.


----------



## Lamb's TT (Apr 3, 2013)

New one!


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

Recent


----------



## Eadon (Jan 31, 2014)

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## MCIP (Aug 16, 2014)

Wak said:


> Recent


 WOW what a beauty great color.


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

Still looks awesome Wak ;-)


----------



## warrenstuart (Mar 3, 2010)

Shop window selfie, apologies for poor quality camera phone pic but it was a spur of the moment thing yesterday!










Warren.


----------



## Boruki (Mar 2, 2014)

MCIP said:


> Wak said:
> 
> 
> > Recent
> ...


I don't actually think the photo does it full justice either - in the flesh it absolutely puts mine to shame!


----------



## spen (Jun 10, 2014)




----------



## biggusguttus (Jul 12, 2012)

Thought I'd put this one on


----------



## Stochman (Aug 16, 2013)

Don't usually bring her out in January but...


----------



## A8VCG (May 9, 2011)

New Staggered rims from Italian Manufacturer Eta Beta. These are called Venti R's and I absolutely love the look on the mk1.


----------



## NickG (Aug 15, 2013)

A8VCG said:


> New Staggered rims from Italian Manufacturer Eta Beta. These are called Venti R's and I absolutely love the look on the mk1.


They are SEXY!!


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

A8VCG said:


> New Staggered rims from Italian Manufacturer Eta Beta. These are called Venti R's and I absolutely love the look on the mk1.


Very nice Craig, QS with a spin 

Sent from my iPhone via the interweb


----------



## A8VCG (May 9, 2011)

gogs said:


> A8VCG said:
> 
> 
> > New Staggered rims from Italian Manufacturer Eta Beta. These are called Venti R's and I absolutely love the look on the mk1.
> ...


Absolutely Gogs, they have a wider, more concaved rear than the fronts...slightly bigger at 19". Boy am I happy. I love it when a plan comes together!


----------



## Ian_W (Oct 19, 2008)




----------



## D19 ASW (Jan 9, 2015)




----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)




----------



## 3TT3 (Aug 30, 2014)

gogs said:


> image


Looks a bit extreme on mk1 mods  , not sure about the selfie aspect either..slow night in mk2 land maybe? 

Here we are, tt and me with arms bare! ,good job I wasnt wearing my tightie whities .
For everybody! :lol:


----------



## Gonzalo1495 (Oct 13, 2014)

After months of neglecting her a wash, gave her the full service including wax. After 2 hours total I'd say it was needed. The wheels are actually shiny again haha.


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

3TT3 said:


> gogs said:
> 
> 
> > image
> ...


Ouch, tough crowd !

Sent from my iPhone via the interweb


----------



## mullum (Sep 16, 2011)

A8VCG said:


> New Staggered rims from Italian Manufacturer Eta Beta. These are called Venti R's and I absolutely love the look on the mk1.


Yep love those wheels, although personally when I see them next to Rotifirm IND-T I prefer to wait. All good though, we can all have different wheels 

Sorry if this has been asked before but is the type face on your number plate undersized? Looks cool


----------



## MCIP (Aug 16, 2014)

selfie time after polish lol


----------



## StuartDB (Feb 10, 2018)

Why do I always look in the reflections in eBay adverts etc, to see if they are naked! #dark

Everyone had a hobby.

https://goo.gl/images/x3byvy


----------

